# Automatische Abschaltung d. Versorgung b. Verlust d. Durchgängigkeit d. Schutzleiters



## da_kine (30 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hab grad in der DIN-EN 60204-1:2006 unter Punkt 8.2.8 grade die Folgende passage gefunden:



> c) autmatische Abschaltung der Versorgung bei Verlust der Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleiters.



Nun, ich wusste ja schon das die Leute die dieses Regelwerk schreiben auch Humor haben.

Aber wie bitte soll man das bewerkstelligen? Wie macht ihr das? Gibts da schon erfahrungen, wie man es nicht machen sollte?

MFG

Markus


----------



## TommyG (31 Mai 2007)

Mann, gute Frage,

in fixen Installationendürfte der Verlust des PE's ja kaum nen Problem sein. In beweglichen Anlagen, da kann da vllt schon mal vorkommen. Ich hab da was mit IT- Netz und Erdschlußüberwachung im Kopf. Wenn nen FI- Schalter möglich ist, wäre das meine erste Wahl. 

OK, das Problem dabei ist, das erst im Erdschlußfall eine Störung generiert wird.

Die Überwachung der Spannungen an NULL und PE wäre da am realistischtem, oder? 

Sowas ( ok, so ähnlich..) wurde bei den alten FU_ Schaltern gemacht, mit dem Problem, dass mit der leitenden Verbindung zwischen Verbraucher und nem guten PE die Schutzmaßnahme hinfällig wäre. 

Steht in der DIN drin, wie das zu machen ist? so spontan würde ich bei einem beweglichen Gerät eine Leitung mit Schirm nehmen und Schirm gegen PE auf Bruch und Kurzschluß überwachen. Wenn da was faul ist, ist der Rest von der Leitung auch hin, oder?

Gibt es Geräte, die für die Abschaltung der Versorgung vorgesehen und zugelassen sind?


Gruß


----------



## da_kine (1 Juni 2007)

Ob es solche Geräte gibt, weiss ich leider auch nicht. Habe auch noch nichts in dieser Richtung gefunden.
Aber wenn ich den Schutzleiter schon überwache, dann muss ich auch gleichzeitig seine Qualität mitüberprüfen. Sonst kann ich mir das alles sparen. Und da liegt eben der Hund begraben, da ich net weiß wie man sowas bewerkstelligen soll.

MFG

Markus


----------



## AndreK (2 Juni 2007)

*Die Qualität des PE überprüfen...*

da sehe ich auch ein großes Problem. Das ginge ja nur wenn du einen Meßkreis aufbaust und den PE mit einem Prüfstrom belegst. Das geht aber nicht während des Betriebes. Da hat der PE doch Spannungs/Stromfrei zu sein. Du würdest mit dem Meßstrom auch andere Leitungen im PE "Kreis" beeinflussen. Zb. Datenleitungen.
Ich kann mir nur vorstellen es nach Vorschrift zu machen:
Schutzleiterprüfung bei der IBN und dann in den Wiederholungsprüfungen nach VGB.

Ansonsten eine Spannungsmessung aller Außenleiter gegen Erde. Aber dies sagt überhaut nichts über die Qualität oder sogar vorhandensein des Haupt-PE was aus.


----------



## da_kine (2 Juni 2007)

AndreK schrieb:


> ... Da hat der PE doch Spannungs/Stromfrei zu sein.



Richtig, und da liegt ja schon der erste Hase im Pfeffer



AndreK schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nur vorstellen es nach Vorschrift zu machen:
> Schutzleiterprüfung bei der IBN und dann in den Wiederholungsprüfungen nach VGB.



Die Vorschrift besagt aber wie ich oben geschrieben habe, dass bei wegfall des Schutzleiters sofort die Versorgung abzuschalten ist.




AndreK schrieb:


> Ansonsten eine Spannungsmessung aller Außenleiter gegen Erde. Aber dies sagt überhaut nichts über die Qualität oder sogar vorhandensein des Haupt-PE was aus.



Das ist auch richtig, denn um einen Optokoppler anzutreiben, reicht ja quasi schon erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Also sind wir der Lösung noch net wirklich näher gekommen.

MFG

Markus


----------



## AndreK (2 Juni 2007)

*Wird denn in der ...*

Vorschrift auf eine Netzform verwiesen?

Wofür is diese Norm genau Gültig...

Bin ja kein Vorschrifterreiter, aber sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen. Zumindest nicht in den Netzformen mit denen ich bisher zu tun hatte. Also Industrie TN-C oder auch in der Hausintallation TT. Ich kann mit nur speziellere Netzformen wie nach Trenntrafos oder im IT System vorstellen.


----------



## AndreK (3 Juni 2007)

*So, habe mich mich mal anderweitig umgehört...*

Das Ergebniss:

Stromüberwachung des Haupterders per Wandler, und dann mit Normsignal auf eine SPS und dann darüber die Anlage abschalten.

Also ein selbstbau FI ...

Wie man damit aber bei nicht fliessenden Strom überwacht ob der Erder da ist ?! Man könnte aber davon ausgehen das größere Anlagen immer einen gewissen Restableitstrom aufweisen der als Referenz genommen werden könnte.

Ich selber habe davon aber noch nie was gehört oder gesehen. Aber es ist wohl eine simple Sache...


----------



## TommyG (3 Juni 2007)

Und

da beißt sich das nach meinem Verständnis mit der DIN...

was selbstgebasteltes...

ich mein, viel, was man selber frickelt funzt supi und kann manchmal mehr als die DIN, aber als Lösung beim Kunden verbauen, dann noch 'mit Segen von oben', hmmm, könnte imho Probleme geben, außer diese Lösung ist in der DIN beschrieben.

Liege ich da richtig?

Gruß


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Juni 2007)

Hallo Markus,

von BENDER gibt es Schleifenüberwachungsgeräte die u.a. auch zur Überwachung von Schutzleitern geeignet sind. Ob diese jedoch o.g. Norm erfüllen, würde ich mir ggf. vom Hersteller explizit bestätigen lassen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## da_kine (3 Juni 2007)

Die Bender Geschichte sieht auf den ersten Blick mal ganz gut aus. Werd mit das morgen im Büro mal genauer anschauen.

Das mit den selber gebastelten Lösungen  ist immer  so ne Sache...wer hält den Kopf dafür hin,  wenn  trotzdem was passieren sollte. Und diesen Stiefel zieh ich mir  net an, für die paar Kröten die man sich evtl. spart. 

MFG Markus


----------



## jabba (4 Juni 2007)

Hallo da_kine,

wollte mal heute die DIN genau nachlesen, musste aber feststellen, das ich trotz VDE ABO keine DVD mit der aktuellen DIN vorliegen haben.
(Letzter DVD ist Stand 01/2007)

Seit wann hast du die den vorliegen, in der alten Norm stand zu lesen, das dies nur notwendig ist wenn mit einer Unterbrechung durch Beschädigung zu rechnen ist.


----------



## da_kine (4 Juni 2007)

Hab es letzten Freitag bei mir auf den Schreibtisch bekommen. Aber nur das Druckwerk. Weiß gar net, ob da ne DVD dabei war. Mir is Papier irgendwie lieber.

MFG

Markus


----------



## jabba (4 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

entweder DVD oder Papier. Ich hatte mich nur gewundert, das die Vorschrift von Anfang 2007 ist , und mir noch nicht vorlag.
Ich gehe auf Grund des Abo´s davon aus, das ich die DVD dann auch in Kürze erhalte, und das mal nachlesen kann.

Denn das macht für mich keinen Sinn, wahrscheinlich ist es wieder so ein Übersetzungsfehler. Denn die Definition im englischen ist nicht so offen wie die deutsche Übersetzung.


----------



## da_kine (5 Juni 2007)

Naja, das mit dem Übersetzungsfehler halte ich jetzt mal für nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, da das ganze selbst wenn es von einem Übersetzungsbüro kommt nochmal Korrekturgelesen werden sollte. Andererseits kann man nie wissen, wenn man überlegt, wie viele Berichtigungen dann wieder verschickt werden.

MFG

Markus


----------



## nade (5 Juni 2007)

Da mir mom Privat die Summen vom Quartal etwas zu heftig sind, ist nach Meisterschule es ABO auch gekündigt. Das einzige wo ich mir da vostellen könnte wäre ein Messimpuls wie eine "vorläufige" Messung mit z.B. einem Duspol, der noch ca 20mA über die Spule vom Messwerk zieht. Also über einen Messtrom mit 20mA gegen PE in regelmäßigen Abständen von je nach Bruchgefahr 5-60min.Oder wie z.B. die laihenbedienbare Messung eine DIN-Aggregates von z.B. Feuerwehr mit einer Leuchtanzeige Prüfbuchse gegen Schutzleiterkontakt an den Steckkontakten.
Aber dies ist eine gute Frage, werde die mal an die Voltimum-Experten weiterreichen, mal sehen, was die dazu meinen.
da-kine... nur zum richtigen Übernehmen, der Satz steht in der VDE 204-1 Stand: 2006?
Zudem nach DIN EN sucht man sich zum Eppelkörbsche wenn die Ordner nach DIN VDE aufgeschlüsselt sind
Also nach GOOGELn de meintest die VDE0113-1, die ist wirklich sehr neu, hab noch Sept ´06 bekommene die Ältere, da ist dies noch nicht drin.


----------



## da_kine (6 Juni 2007)

Hatte gestern Besuch vom Vertreter der Firma Bender. Die haben in diese richtung einige extrem interessante Sachen.

www.bender-de.com

MFG

Markus


----------

